# [solved]Zapis danych wyjściowych do pliku

## Vibe

Witam,

   Jestem w trakcie konfiguracji Xorg`a z którą mam pewne problemy.Niestety moja wiedza na temat używania konsoli jest dość słaba dlatego muszę poprosić was o pomoc.Rzecz w tym że nie mogę zapisać wyniku polecenia startx do pliku?Próbowałem różnych sposobów np:

```

startx | tee plik.txt

```

jednak to nie daje rezultatu.

Pozdrawiam i z góry bardzo dziękuję za okazaną pomoc!  :Smile: Last edited by Vibe on Thu Jan 27, 2011 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c0oba

A nie lepiej zajrzeć do logów które są w /var/log? Dokładnie zainteresuje cię /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

A jeśli chodzi o przekierowanie strumienia to 'komenda > komenda', albo jeśli sypie na wyjście błędów to 'komenda 2> plik'.

----------

## Dagger

Probowales

```
startx > /tmp/log 2>&1

```

?

----------

## Vibe

Dziękuję, dziękuję!Bez waszej pomocy ani rusz!   :Smile: 

----------

